# Garlic Ribs....



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 17, 2004)

I so want to make these at home!  Do you have to use ribs?  Can't I just take a chunk of steak, cube it and do it the same way?  Anyone have an easy recipe for me to follow?


----------



## Alix (Aug 17, 2004)

I just toss a bunch of cubes with coarse salt and pepper and bake em. Good luck. I use pork though.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 18, 2004)

K will try this!  I have so many damn roasts in my freezer and they must be used up soon!  Definately will try this.....thanks


----------



## Alix (Aug 18, 2004)

Oops. Garlic powder too Tanis...sorry!


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 18, 2004)

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> I so want to make these at home!  Do you have to use ribs?  Can't I just take a chunk of steak, cube it and do it the same way?  Anyone have an easy recipe for me to follow?



What is the recipe you are talking about? :?


----------



## Alix (Aug 18, 2004)

Yo Bang...title of the topic...Garlic ribs.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 18, 2004)

Too funny ALix!!!  Anyways, I went ahead and butchered one of my roasts into bite sized pieces.  Found a recipe for the "ribs" and continued on!  It was really GOOD!  

My choice of meat was an Elk Roast and I used ginger, garlic, salt, flour, ,soy sauce.  

My kids devoured these!  The most meat they have ate in a long time!!!


----------

